# How to carry 18000 AUD out of Australia



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Dear Friends

I am travelling Canada to validate my PR this week,I need to carry 17000 CAD ( 18000 AUD) as per immigration request ( minimum money which we need to bring in for the family of 3 !!) .

Anyway I am going to spend only 3 days in Vancouver and will come back to Australia. My question is can I carry 18000 AUD ( 8000 Cash + 10000 TC ) out of Australia and bring it back in 3 days . Just I need to declare at customs , or it involves any other formalities / issues ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi EE:

Mainly you need to declare it, and other than that there aren't other formalities.

You can contact Customs at customs.gov.au to see if any forms are needed (I don't think other than the incoming card you fill declaring you have funds of amount X).

Good luck 



EE-India said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am travelling Canada to validate my PR this week,I need to carry 17000 CAD ( 18000 AUD) as per immigration request ( minimum money which we need to bring in for the family of 3 !!) .
> 
> Anyway I am going to spend only 3 days in Vancouver and will come back to Australia. My question is can I carry 18000 AUD ( 8000 Cash + 10000 TC ) out of Australia and bring it back in 3 days . Just I need to declare at customs , or it involves any other formalities / issues ?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi EE:
> 
> Mainly you need to declare it, and other than that there aren't other formalities.
> 
> ...


Amaslam

Thanks a lot , will check that


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

Be aware of this:



> *Disclosure of funds*
> 
> If you are carrying more than C$10,000, tell a Canadian official when you arrive in Canada. If you do not tell an official, you may be fined or put in prison. These funds could be in the form of:
> 
> ...


Do you really NEED to take it with you ?

The Canadian Immigration website also states this:


> You will need to provide proof of your funds to the* Canadian visa office in your home country* when you submit your application for immigration.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

The Brit in Aus said:


> Be aware of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It is very much needed.*

There is no relation how much I declared ( transferable fund available in home country )when I submitted my application but they like to see at least I carry the minimum amount mentioned by Canada immigration when I make my first entry

Below lines from same link what you have posted 

_"The Government of Canada does not provide financial support to new skilled worker immigrants.You must show that you have enough money to support yourself and your dependants after you arrive in Canada. You cannot borrow this money from another person. You must be able to use this money to support the costs of living for your family "_


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi EE:

Find out if you need to physically carry the cash with you or not. Perhaps you can use a Multi-currency account and open one in Canada and one in Australia and then move the funds electronically. Perhaps only proof of funds is needed (instead of actually physically carrying it). Letter from banks may be sufficient to show this.

In my opinion this is safer than carrying actual cash and worth finding out.

Try a global bank with branches in your home country, Canada, and AU (i.e. Citibank, HSBC).



EE-India said:


> *It is very much needed.*
> 
> There is no relation how much I declared ( transferable fund available in home country )when I submitted my application but they like to see at least I carry the minimum amount mentioned by Canada immigration when I make my first entry
> 
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi EE:
> 
> Find out if you need to physically carry the cash with you or not. Perhaps you can use a Multi-currency account and open one in Canada and one in Australia and then move the funds electronically. Perhaps only proof of funds is needed (instead of actually physically carrying it). Letter from banks may be sufficient to show this.
> 
> ...


Amaslam

Thanks for the info

The acceptable form of funds



cash 
securities in bearer form (for example, stocks, bonds, debentures, treasury bills) or
negotiableinstruments in bearer form (for example, bankers’ drafts, cheques, travellers’ cheques or money orders)


the bank statement was often refused by IO as proof of fund , especially for the people from high risk countries . I was told by one of the other forum member that ANZ bank statement will work out , but still depends immigration officer. have a look at this link
Proof of 'Landing Funds" >>>

I am spending nearly 4000 AUD for this entire trip so I am afraid that I should not take any chance 

There are cases where the people successfully entered Canada without necessary fund but again it is matter of luck. If I am left with no option , I could have taken this chance. 
Proof of funds at Airport 

Opening a Canada bank account is a valid option but it takes 3 to 4 weeks , may be I am very late to think about it


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

EE-India said:


> *It is very much needed.*
> 
> There is no relation how much I declared ( transferable fund available in home country )when I submitted my application but they like to see at least I carry the minimum amount mentioned by Canada immigration when I make my first entry
> 
> ...


The full quote is:



> The Government of Canada does not provide financial support to new skilled worker immigrants.
> 
> You must show that you have enough money to support yourself and your dependants after you arrive in Canada. You cannot borrow this money from another person. You must be able to use this money to support the costs of living for your family.
> 
> You will need to provide proof of your funds to the Canadian visa office in your home country when you submit your application for immigration.


It is strange that they would need to see it at the point of landing.

We have same thing in Australia, but it is not needed to be carried in to the country.

Maybe Canada is different though ? 

It may be better to check this in the Canadian section .. Canada Expat Forum for Expats Living in Canada - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi EE:
> 
> Find out if you need to physically carry the cash with you or not. Perhaps you can use a Multi-currency account and open one in Canada and one in Australia and then move the funds electronically. Perhaps only proof of funds is needed (instead of actually physically carrying it). Letter from banks may be sufficient to show this.
> 
> ...


Hi

Just came back 

MY landing experience was fantastic and easier than I expected . I carried only 9500 CAD ( 6500 Cash + 2000 TC and 1000 on ANZ Travel card ), I did this after discussing with ANZ international travel desk . They said that I can carry Travel card with 1000 CAD and all the reaming balance in ANZ -Australia can be transferred on-line in to Travel card anytime I need.

But surprisingly immigration officer ( Punjabi Canadian ) , did not ask anything else then how much I have in hand.


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently in Sydney Australia, came here on my PR. I have also applied for Canadia PR. My passport are currently with CANADIAN consulate for Vias stamping.

I will have to go to CANADA in Sept 2011. If I do not have job I will have to come back. I need to know how long I need to stay in CANADA to get the PR card.

What is the best way to get the PR card after you land and you want to come back in 1 week??

Any advise would be great.

Thanks and Regards
Cooldude


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

cooldude said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Sydney Australia, came here on my PR. I have also applied for Canadia PR. My passport are currently with CANADIAN consulate for Vias stamping.
> 
> ...


This is what I did

I got the Canada PR last year April, visa was stamped from CHC-London (this is my visa centre)

Last September went to Vancouver to validate the visa; this is the shortest and cheapest Canadian city from Australia I guess 

When I landed in Vancouver I was asked to fill the application for PR card, I did and given my friend address, he lives in Edmonton –AB. I came back to Australia after few days, Within 3 working weeks card was sent to his address. Now the card is with my friend, he will courier the card whenever I decide to go back Canada, 

Cheers


----------



## noodles (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi cool dude,

Based on Canadian immigration law, you need to stay in Canada for 6 months to validate your PR. Evidence of record is entry and exit stamped on your passport. For further reading go to their govt website

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

noodles said:


> Hi cool dude,
> 
> Based on Canadian immigration law, you need to stay in Canada for 6 months to validate your PR. Evidence of record is entry and exit stamped on your passport. For further reading go to their govt website
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I am sorry I am not aware anything like 6 months stay, however people are doing same thing (friend`s address and hiring PO box) still today 

Check this forum 

LANDING IN CANADA ??? -All You Need To Know.

rent a postal box


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

*Why Canada from Australia?*

Hey EE-India and cooldude, why are you guys moving from OZ out to Canada? Is it because the cost of living is high in OZ or is there a lack of jobs?

Also, what visa are you going to Canada on? I'd heard they closed down their skilled migration program recently.


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

EE-India said:


> This is what I did
> 
> I got the Canada PR last year April, visa was stamped from CHC-London (this is my visa centre)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 

I just came back from Vancouver last week. Stayed there for 10 days to get a hang of the place. We visited US as well during this trip and no major drama w/o PR card at the border. I have given address of my friend and who is in calgary, AB and that it. Now waiting on PR card to come.

All went well.

Regards,
CD


----------

